# How to add concrete to an irrigation ditch



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Depending on what size ditch you have? I would look into prefabbed systems or at least systems for the concrete forms. Here is one possibility:

http://www.trenchdrain.net/polyself.htm

There will certainly be concrete sectional things or tile sorts of systems. Just need to google around for a bit. Hat to see you have to form the thing yourself for a pour if there is something already pre-made that will work for you.


----------



## william duffer (Feb 10, 2010)

Pics or dimensions would help to get a better idea of what your working with. Either way you will need to dig down enough to compensate for the height of the concrete. I would definitely look around for some prefab slabs or system. You might be able to look into a metal or plastic culvert system. You can also cut them in half instead of completely enclosed. In my city I would have to get a permit from the city if it ran through my property to another property. I attached a pic of a culvert I found on the web.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Round-up for getting rid of the weeds.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Round-up for getting rid of the weeds.


Nope! Soil sterilant. Round-Up will kill what is there, but will not prevent anything from coming back in.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... depending on the grade,+ run,... 
A Weedwacker could be the Best Idea....:whistling2:


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

downunder said:


> Nope! Soil sterilant. Round-Up will kill what is there, but will not prevent anything from coming back in.


Agreed - but over the years I have used Round-up, I find I need only to reapply a couple three times a years to acheive a high level of control.


----------

